# What brand do you run?



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a discussion in the European forum and as usual, it was an education for me.  Now that I'm probably going to stay with this forum and presumably a different bunch of folks, I would be interested in hearing what brands you prefer and why.  I currently have my LGB starter set little green Stanz loco, a new (Santa brought) Aristo Rogers 2-4-2, and a Bachmann 4-6-0.  The little green LGB will out pull both of the others and the big Bachman seems to be the weakest and has traction issues(to be fair, it came out of a barn and was very dirty and not in the best condition).  What kind of load am I pulling you ask?  Approx 11 assorted cars on a flat layout.  I find the typical German quality in the LGB line appealing but their price seems a bit excessive and some of their stuff lacks in scale detail (they claim to build toys not models).  My Bachmann loco is a little "junky" (too much plastic), but I really like my Bachman passenger cars.  My Aristo Rogers is a nice new loco that looks good, plenty of scale detail at a very reasonable price.  On the other hand, the Aristo passenger cars are quite a bit more $$ than the Bachmanns and I'm wondering if they are worth it?  I don't know anything about USA or the other brands and would appreciate any and all enlightenment.


i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj185/sailbode/Newyears08013.jpg


D


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm mainly an Aristo dud (that's not quite a dude), but I have a Bachmann 4-6-0 Annie and like it a lot. Aristo seems to me to be a nice balance of detail and price. The USA cars are more expensive and nicer while some of the Bachmann cars are not as nice but less expensive. 

I have 4 Aristo "Sierra" coaches and like them a lot. I usually pull them with the Bachmann loco. They're quite a bit heavier than the Bachmann version and seem to stick to the track better. I love all the gingerbread on the Sierra coaches including the metal railings. The newer Sierra coaches with the new bearing pickups roll very easily. In fact, I have to be a little careful and put the loco on the track first, or the coaches will roll away while I'm fetching the next car. 

The 4-6-0 is quite a puller and pulls all the cars I own except the Chevy without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Rogers also...and an LGB SV Switcher,and a Few HLW Mack's...the rest of the stable is Bachmann....our rolling stock is a mix of Bachmann, LGB, USA and HLW.


I want to model NG Steam Fn3 (1:20.3) for me and whatever will take it for the kids.


 


cale


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one Bachmann 4-6-0 'Annie' and two Lionel 0-4-0 switchers at the current time. I have about fifteen cars, mostly Bachmann, with three or four Lionel specimens thrown in. Mostly boxcars, gondola's, and flat cars. Two combines, one passenger car, and two bobber cabooses. 

Over the past few months, I've been collecting lots of cheapo sitting figurines off of EBAY. I stuffed six or eight of them into one of the combines and have plans to have the daughter help me cram another twelve or fifteen into the passenger car. Word of warning: Bachmann scale figures do not really fit into the seats in Bachmann passenger cars - I had to drop down to 1/25 and 1/29 scale figures. 

All three locomotives are capable of pulling a good dozen cars on a flat surface. Before my current revampment, I was experimenting with a 4% grade in one part of the layout; the Annie could drag itself, the tender and three cars to the top with no problem, but started to spin something terrible with four cars (one of the reasons for my changing the track plan and going through the headache of the expansion). Both switchers could manage as many as four cars on that grade without serious problems. With the revised layout, I'm figuring traim lengths maxing out at about six or eight cars, depending on just how I revamp the one section.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the past year I've become a USAT guy.  My F1A/B are gone along with my RS3 and of course my Pacific was the first to go.  My -9 sits on a shelf and I take it to shows because it's BIG.  Although the SD70 is bigger is it not?


Now I run all GP9's and a pair of SD40-2's and another pair of SW1200's (NW2's)


My rolling stock is a mix but no Bachmann and no LGB.


I think it's simply because USAT builds what I want and it has nothing to do with quality. 


Dave


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though I always said it would never happen, I've turned into a LGB guy over the last year or so. I own 5 LGB 0-4-0's/2-4-0's, and 3 USAT locomotives. I think about 75% of my rolling stock is aristo though...... track, anything that works.... [/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif]


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Run and own are different things...


I run about 90% aristo... FAs, FBs, RS3s, 04-0... I have a USA GP38, and a GP7/9 they are great too...


I have a few pieces of USA rolling stock, 1 tank car and a caboose... but the bulk is Aristo... 9 Covered Hoppers, 4 open hoppers, 8 box cars, 1 reefer, 1 tank car, 1 flat car and 2 cabooses...


I also have one LGB 2-4-0 that I like... (custom Western Maryland)


a few Bachmann Passenger cars, 4 or 5 I think...


Most of my Bachmann stuff just sits on a shelf... the era is wrong for what I model... I bought it long ago...


I bought LGB starter sets for my 2 sons... we run them under the tree at Christmas...


looking forward to getting a few Aristo GP40s...


Philip


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

All MTH operating under DCS and mostly MTH rolling stock with some MDC & Accucraft 1:32 mingled in...


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 Bachman Annie's, a Bachmann Mogal, and an Aristocraft Mallet. One Annie has been converted to MTH DCS, and the rest will be converted eventualy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I run mostly USA Trains because I love their detail and quality and their price.  I also have some Aristocraft as well.   At Christmas, I add some Bachmann rolling stock around the tree in the basement, but I only run 1:29 out of doors.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Mostly USA Trains... I like the detail they provide and they run very well.   They also come in road names I prefer.  I also have a Bachmann 4-6-0 Mogul...and an Aristo RDC.  My  rolling stock is a mix of Aristo and USAT depending on the road names and style of car but I like tank cars and hoppers. 


Gary


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I run mostly Bachmann since mostly I will be modelling more the old west look, I also have 1 LGB and 1 Hartland. For me I am not into the detail as many are but more in to the running and relaxing, I have not looked at DCC or any other system yet I am still using Track Power. This year I will start my outside layout and am thinking of using Aristo Stainless but welcome comments on what track, other modes, ETC, I am still relativity new to Large Scale and have lots to learn.


 


I am also getting a lot of slippage on grades and was wondering if there is a way to add traction wheels to a Bachmann 4-6-0.


 


GlacierBill


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My main motive power is a bashed LGB 2017 (Americanized Stainz w/ power tender) I also have a custom Aristo c-16 a custom Lionel James, and a Lionel Mickey and Donald handcar. I had an LGB Mogul, several custom Aristo 0-4-0s, a Hartland Mack, a couple live steam Ruby cousins, one of each of the first 4 versions of the Bug Mauler, and one lonely Aristo FA...all those have gone, mostly via evilBay, to help fund other projects. 

My layout is a HUGE 5' x 8' so a basic Crest/Aristo 5400 works just fine for me, and I kinda like the soft start/stop (momentum?) feature.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am also getting a lot of slippage on grades and was wondering if there is a way to add traction wheels to a Bachmann 4-6-0. 

For a time I experimented with drapping weights over the 4-6-0. That let it get to the top of the grade pulling as many as five or six cars with no problem, but when I ran that by the folks here, they pointed out it was also pretty hard on the engine (gearing?). After thinking about it for a while, I decided to revamp the track plan rather than burn up the engine. 

The grade is still there, but it won't be part of the regular run.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What brand do you run? 


Whatever I can afford!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


Its an eclectic mix, LGB, Bmann, Aristo, MDC, HLW...I dont play any favorites./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*I run primarily Bachmann "Spectrum" locomotives; the Bachmann Climax was my first loco,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif got me restarted after a 10-year abscence /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif model railroading.  Currently have the Climax, 3 2-truck Shays, 1 3-truck Shay, a Heisler, 1 each "Centennial" 4-4-0 & 2-6-0, 2 "Annie" 4-6-0's, 1 45-ton GE diesel.  Only non-Bachmann electrically powered locos are an LGB rail truck & USA Trains Alco PA diesel in NH colors (want to get a matching passenger train to go with it).  Control is via DCC, although still have a few locos to convert (the Christmas "Annie", the USAT PA, & LGB railtruck).  Rolling stock is a mix, although tending towards 1:20.3 equipment in recent purchases (Accucraft & Bachmann's new Spectrum 1:20.3 cars); older equipment includes some Aristo "Classic" / Delton cars (mostly wood hopper cars or reefers), & some LGB (US-style narrow gauge).  May acquire more 1:29 equipment in the future & run "standard gauge" some days, "narrow gauge" others, but do NOT plan to mix the two!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif  (1:29 equipment under consideration is more NH prototypes from USAT, an Accucraft-AMS PRR K4s Pacific/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif, maybe Aristo's live-steam mikado).*


 


*I also have two 1:20.3 live-steamers (both Accucraft) on the roster; my "workhorse" 3-cylinder Shay/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif (equipped with RC control), & a Ruby 2-4-2 (which desperately NEEDS /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif RC control to deal with my grades! - It's a "wanna-be ACELA" running downgrade without it!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif).*


 


*Track is mostly Aristo "Euro" (narrow-gauge tie style) brass with LGB 16050 or 18050 turnouts.*


 


*                                                                                                                                                               Tom
*


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

The two brands I have the most of are LGB and Marklin MAXI (no longer being made). I had planned at one point to sell the MAXI items, even though they are beautiful and very well made, but have since changed my mind and plan to hold onto them. It's kind of nice to have some well made items that are no longer to be found in the marketplace. Kind of gives them a special appeal, at least as far as I am concerned. I also have a couple of Accucraft models; also very nice. 

I have always liked LGB--probably the best quality toy/model trains made for the mass consumer market in any scale, in my opinion. 

More recently I've become a big fan (and consumer) of Bachmann's On30 line of trains. Admittedly, they're not Large Scale, but they sure are beautifully made and reasonably priced. I've started work on an On30 layout in my new home, and am planning to build--or at least start--a Large Scale pike in half of my two-car garage over the summer.


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

I "collect" right now as no track laid except for the X-mas set up around the living room.Which comes down sunday. 
I have Bachmann 4-6-0's all over the place I swear.I believe the count on those are at 8 or 10 One USA 20 tonner couple LGB engines one Mack switcher. 
As for rolling stock lots of Bachmann a few REA and LGB to a total of about 25 to 30 cars of different kinds.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I have also been collecting while getting ready to build the pike (will be basement full perimeter). Have mostly LGB passenger trainsets: five different trains from a Stainz-powered Euro starter set to an RhB Crocodile pulling a full consist of 3 Alpine Classic Pullman Express cars, a baggage car (and a brand new Gourmino Dining Car when it arrives next week from the UK). I like to run short equipment, relatively short trains. In a small space, it makes the most sense. If I had a 1/2 acre backyard with a fence around it, I'd have 40 car US-style trains pulled by MU'd diesel lashups too. But I have to choose what works well and looks reasonably plausible within the small envelope I have for the layout. If one models short lines and/or narrow gauge lines, one really should not have to worry about pulling power - keep train consists short, keep grades below 3% and all should be fine.


I also have Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 Consolidation with some Jackson Sharp passenger cars and it is a good running set. My single Aristocraft RS-3 pulls a short load (8) of freight cars. I bought a USA SW4 switcher for fun and it too runs smoothy. I have no qualms about any of this equipment-  so far, for the short time I have run it on temporary layouts, it has all performed well. I think quality is close enought that it is more important to choose what you want to model and then select what model locos and cars fit that theme than to worry about brand comparisons. The biggest headache is mismatched couplers across the brands when just out of the box. But that can usually be remedied with a screwdriver...


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I've got a lot of (mostly random) equipment, and way too much for my railroad, though I'm sure that's shared by half the people on here... 

Bachmann 1:20.3 Consolidation 
(3) Bachmann 4-6-0s, all older models; possibly kitbashing at some point, as none run that well 
(2) LGB Rio Grande 2-6-0s from the late '90s, black with sound 
LGB green Denver and Rio Grande 2-6-0, balloon stack 
LGB Lake George and Boulder 2-6-0, bumblebee 
LGB 2-4-0(owned by my brother) Union Pacific, printed stickers on sides for Rio Grande 
Aristocraft C-16 2-8-0, bumblebee(early Aristo model, late '90s) 
Bachmann Industrial 2-6-0(possible future kitbash) 
An old LGB red diesel that I took to bed frequently when I was 3-4 years old...after several trips down the stairs, it runs like new, despite missing about half the superstructure 
(2)Lionel 0-6-0, one Denver and Rio Grande(brown) and other one forgotten road name in aqua green/Russian Iron boiler, neither runs well 

Freight cars are mostly Bachmann, but I've got a train consisting of the first 5 American Model Supply(Accucraft) freight cars, along with a Accucraft short caboose in brass. 
Passenger cars include three early '90s LGB Pennsylvania Railroad coaches in green, and six Bachmann coaches. Bachmann coaches are all yellow with black roofs, and either kits or repainted from White Pass and Yukon. 

All cars equipped with metal wheels and Kadee couplers, excluding the Accucraft equipment.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

All of my locos are Bachmann, including two Connies, two Annies (old style), and one 2-8-0 that has been converted by Barry's Big Trains from an older Annie (4-6-0). All of my original 30-plus 1:22 scale cars are Bachmann. However, I am converting to 1:20.3 and have three AMS freight cars.


----------



## svanni (Jan 4, 2008)

Most of my collection is LGB. Next is probably Bachmann. (K27 hopefully coming soon). I also have a respectable amount of Aristocraft, USA trains and Accucraft pieces. I have come to appreciate the durability of LGB with my 6yr old and 2 yr old boys. I have observed that LGB is less prone to damage then any other manufacturer. (not a new/unique experience in this regard) Like many others far more experienced then I, I have grown to appreciate each manufacturer for their particular strengths. LGB - cost is/was reasonable and durability exceptional. USA Trains/Aristocraft - Fidelity to scale and proto-type as well as representation to more modern era products (diesels). Bachmann - I am fond of the geared locomotives and they have a very reasonible price point and selection. No doubt they are probably the most ubiquitous manufacturer represented in everyones collection. Accucraft/AMS - great craftmanship and fidelity to scale/proto-type although very pricey. Who isn't made in China now. Era and scale asside, I am just happy there is more then one(manufacturer) to choose from. So to finally answer the question, LGB products represent about 90% of the trains run in our home.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

LGB:
[*]2074D "Spreewald" [*]26192 C&S Mogul [*]23430 RhB Ge 4/4 II "Felsberg" [*]20010 Handcar "Gustav" [*]70640 RhB Ge 6/6 Crocodile [*]2046 FO Rack Loco [*]20892 Sumpter Valley Mallet [*]29433 RhB Ge 4/4 II "Reichenau-Tamins" [*]20922 Garratt (Aster) [*]20570 F7A [*]20582 F7B [*]20410 RhB Traktor [*]21382 NYC Streetcar [*]22578 F7A [*]22588 F7B [*]72550 Christmas Steam Loco [*]21020 Christmas Fortuna Flyer [/list] 

Bachmann:
[*]Shay [*]Consolidation [*]Annie [*]Christmas Trolley [/list] 

Aristocraft:  Doodlebug


K-Line:  Speeder


USA Trains:  Big Boy


Regner:  "Willi" (live steam)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have LGB, Bachmann, Arsitocraft , and USA engines. The LGB and USA run the best on my track powered layout due to the sliders. 

For pulling power, the SD-45 is my most powerful engine, followed by my LGB Unitah mallet. 

My Bachmann is the 4-6-0, USA is the 20 tonner. 

I find the 20 tonner is very comparable to a Stainz for pulling power, but is very fragile on the details. Stainz by LGB is a very rugged engine and just does not break.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 4 B'mann locos (2 shays, connie and an old Big Hauler) plus 2 Accucraft live steam shays. I also have a USAT F3A-B. 

Rolling stock includes 46 Accucraft cars plus 6 USAT modern cars and 3 USAT streamlined passenger cars. 

Track is all Llagas Creek ... and radio control (other than live steam) is by RCS and Aristo. 

My main interest is narrow gauge which automatically puts me in the world of Accucraft and B'mann. Some of the other OVGRS members enjoy modern trains so I have a small amount of that equipment. 

Each manufacturer has its strengths and weaknesses as others have noted. I do not own any Aristo equipment because they do not make much ultra modern rolling stock nor do they make Fn3 models. The same is true of LGB with the added caveat that what they do make in North American outline is not normally built to any recognizable scale. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I have about 50 locos and the number seems to grow like weeds. That would be 40+ USA, 5 Bachmann, 3 LGB, and the rest Aristo.


 


Art


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

My running roster is mostly LGB Swiss Narrow Gauge and some USAT engines and cars.


http://home.maine.rr.com/ourtrains/Me%20&%20RaM%20LGB%20RhB%20models.htm



Jan


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

When I started out, the LGB Mogel was the first motive power acquired.  Addtional LGB locomotives were added to the roster.  More recently, all three of the geared locomotives from Bachmann (Shay, Climax and Heisler) were acquired as well as the newer Bachmann side-tank Porter.  The question now is whether a Bachmann K-27 will be added to the roster (as a companion to the LGB K-28 already parked in the roundhouse).


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

When I first started in large scale, back in 1985,  I bought all LGB. My first engine was the 2018 Mogul. Had to get the D&RGW yellow passenger cars and some D&RGW freight. Then I purchased an LGB Santa Fe F7 A-B-B-A with some Aristo streamline cars. My interests changed and I started to purchase 1/29 USA SD-40 diesels and freight. About a year ago, I had an epiphany and everything will now be 1/20.3 Colorado narrow gauge. Last year, I bought a Bachmann Connie and had Airwire/Phoenix P5 installed. Now all rolling stock is AMS 1/20.3 D&RGW freight and passenger. My next acquisition will be an Accucraft C-19 or C-21. I will probably sell-off some of the LGB and USA stuff.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't pick model trains by brand, but rather by scale and to a smaller degree era. I am 100% fixed on 1:20 scale, so purchase only 1:20 scale items or occasionally something that is not 1:20 scale, but can be modified. 

Most of my rolling equipment is 1:20 scale 3' narrow gauge, but I also dabble in 1:20 ~2' gauge (I use 32mm gauge track) and 1:20 scale standard gauge using 70.6mm model track gauge. 

My engines are Bachmann and Accucraft with rolling stock from Bachmann, AMS, Don Winter and Bronson-Tate, along with some MLS MasterClass items. 

I have some non-scale LGB and other manufacturer items from the very early days, but am slowly selling or otherwise disposing of them over time. 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I run about a 50 50 mix of AC and USAT for get the LGB to large and cost out of sight.  Later RJD


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite "brand" is the _Lazy Rocking Two-Dot_. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


Dawg


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I collect the more modern stuff.  So, whoever makes modern stuff is what I buy, which is basically all the manufacturers (Aristo, LGB, USAT, custom stuff, etc).  If I only decdided to stick with a single manufacturer, it would be a pretty boring train!! 


All manufacturers rolling stock & locos have pluses/minuses, but tweeking them is part of the fun.


Now I have over 150 pieces of rolling stock.  Its like an infectious disease!


-Ray


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I run LGB, USA trains, and Aristo Craft. I started off with Aristo but got tied of cleaning the wheels and track all the time. I went to LGB, and have hardly cleaned wheels. I could take them out right after winter and they would run without cleaning track or wheels.  Now that I'm battery power I run anything.


----------



## sftalc (Jan 7, 2008)

I have two Porters from LGB and Bachmann with a LGB Forney on the way. The LGB is built very rugged and is very reliable, albeit not too detailed (that's what aftermarket detail parts are for). The Bachmann isn't as sturdily built as the LGB and is currently in Bachmann's repair shop.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

With the exception of 1 Aristo SD-45 and 1 U-25, my motive power, which consists of 17 locomotives, is all USA Trains.  I like the detail better, they produce more locomotives painted in Milwaukee Road and they all run just fine.

My rolling stock is different in that with the exception of 2 USA Trains cabooses and 1 50' mechanical reefer my rolling stock is mostly Aristo.  

I buy just about all of my rolling stock at ECLSTS where I can get cars at an average price of $33.00 each.

I enjoy weathering ALL of my locomotives and rolling stock for a more prototypical look.
 
Tom


----------



## gswartz (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got mostly LGB. But I'm also mostly a "Christmas-time" setup as well. Started out with the 950 year Anniversary Set. Gathered quite a bit more track and a few cars over the years (until this year, all LGB, passenger and freight mix), and take over the family room from December into January. (Yes, it's still set up!) " src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" /> My wife always liked the look of the Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 American (in South Pacific Coast livery). We finally got that a few years ago. This year, I entered into the digital realm with the MTS Starter set. that added 2 more locos... I contemplated going DCC, but since my setup is temporary, er... eh... seasonal... " src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" /> and my wife wanted to be able to control it (with little instruction from me, of course), the LGB MTS System just seemed to be the easiest thing to go with. Picked up a Digitrax decoder for the Bachmann this season as well, so now I've got 4 locos running 'round the family room each night. I haven't been able to locate the Bachmann passenger cars in SPC livery so I got them undecorated and am doing them up myself. I've been a pretty fair modeler, so they should come out OK. 
I would love to move this outside someday, but don't have any actual plans as of yet.


----------



## gswartz (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 01/04/2008 2:13 AM


LGB:
[*]2074D "Spreewald" [*]26192 C&S Mogul [*]23430 RhB Ge 4/4 II "Felsberg" [*]20010 Handcar "Gustav" [*]70640 RhB Ge 6/6 Crocodile [*]2046 FO Rack Loco [*]20892 Sumpter Valley Mallet [*]29433 RhB Ge 4/4 II "Reichenau-Tamins" [*]20922 Garratt (Aster) [*]20570 F7A [*]20582 F7B [*]20410 RhB Traktor [*]21382 NYC Streetcar [*]22578 F7A [*]22588 F7B [*]72550 Christmas Steam Loco [*]21020 Christmas Fortuna Flyer [/list] 

Bachmann:
[*]Shay [*]Consolidation [*]Annie [*]Christmas Trolley [/list] 

Aristocraft:  Doodlebug


K-Line:  Speeder


USA Trains:  Big Boy


Regner:  "Willi" (live steam)





You can run the Big Boy on an Indoor RR?  I'm jealous!  You must have gobs of room!    Now I see the "live steam" as well.  Please tell me you dabble outside as well!  Again, I'm jealous regardless!


----------



## northwestengland (Jan 12, 2008)

Bachmann, Heljan, Hornby and Vi trains


----------



## tweave (Jan 9, 2008)

Engines: All Aristo-Craft, because RS-3's, Pacifics, and Alco FA-FB sets fit the era I'm modelling (Reading, 1950's).
Rolling stock: Aristo, USA Trains, LGB, Bachmann, MDC - all from the same era. Thus no Conrail, no Norfolk Southern, etc.
But they're all converted to Aristo knuckle couplers for interoperability.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Started with Bachmann Big Haulers then migrated to Aristo.  After a year or two, sold my Bachmann stuff and stuck mainly with Aristo.  Bought a GP38-2 from USA, then another, then a SD40 then a F3 AB set.  I have since returned to Aristo only because they come battery ready.  All new motor power I purchase will be Aristo unless USA decides to produce battery ready equipment.  Guess I could convert my older stuff to battery, but just not interested in putting in the time for it.  Not lazy...just busy! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif  

I don't have a problem with either manufacturer.  Both companies put out quality units.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently completed a switch over from LGB RhB 1:22.5 to MTH 1:32. In doing so I abandoned DCC in favor of MTH DCS. This was also a change from Swiss Narrow Gauge to transition era and later mainline US trains.

I have a lot of structures in 1:22.5 or 1:24 that are  being modified to mix better with 1:32 or to be sold on eBay. I do have some 1:29 rolling stock, but nothing that won't look good behind a 1:32 locomotive.

I have retained a few LGB trains designed to appeal to children and these I run when children are present.

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT and AML for freight cars, mainly because I can bolt body mount Kadee 830s on in minutes.

The cars they don't make I get Aristo. Coupler mounting pain in the butt.

Passenger cars: Aristo heavyweights, USAT streamliners.

Locomotives: Transition era diesel, mostly USAT 44 tonner, GP7, S4, NW-2, F3, PA, etc. The Aristo RS-3 is good.

Steam: AML K4, Aristo Mallet, Pacific, and Northern bashed from 2 Pacifics.

Have a Bachmann Shay and Annie, just could not resist, will probably get a 3 truck shay too.

Model Santa Fe, trying to stay to the locos they used... may snap some day and go more modern, or take off in 20.3...

Regards, Greg


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/15/2008 11:29 PM
USAT and AML for freight cars, mainly because I can bolt body mount Kadee 830s on in minutes.

The cars they don't make I get Aristo. Coupler mounting pain in the butt.

Passenger cars: Aristo heavyweights, USAT streamliners.

Locomotives: Transition era diesel, mostly USAT 44 tonner, GP7, S4, NW-2, F3, PA, etc. The Aristo RS-3 is good.

Steam: AML K4, Aristo Mallet, Pacific, and Northern bashed from 2 Pacifics.

Have a Bachmann Shay and Annie, just could not resist, will probably get a 3 truck shay too.

Model Santa Fe, trying to stay to the locos they used... may snap some day and go more modern, or take off in 20.3...

Regards, Greg
Sounds like a very interesting layout you must have. That's a nice mix of rolling stock.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

While I am mostly Aristo, AML and USAT...I do have some Bachmann Equipment as well.

BUT I mostly buy whatever happens to catch my eye...no matter who makes it.

to me it's just trains and they are all my favorites.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have gone totaly LGB for what I run. I have owned most of the other brands at one time or another. Granted I am drawn to the German meter gauge railways. The stuff from Bachmann is awsome, but it is fragile compared to some. Aristo and USA have the diesel market pretty well covered. I love the "bomb proof" quality and construction that one gets from LGB and I hope they get back up to speed quickly under the direction of Marklin.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Started off with the Bachman Big Hauler set but quickly started acquiring Aristo equipment. Right now all motive power is Aristo except my USA NW-2. Have a variety of frt cars with 75% being Aristo, other 25 % divided up between Bachman, LGB, and USA.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I started with AristoCraft, but got tried of cleaning wheels all the time. I run mostly LGB now and a little bit of  USA trains.
LGB, USA, and a couple of AristoCraft cars.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

I (happily) own 
2 lgb 
3 hlw 
and 1 aristo U-25 B my favorite engine is my lgb stainz


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a mix of engines and rolling stock. I have all steam engines, no diesels. I have converted everything over to battery with a few exceptions that will operate on track power or battery. I use the Aristo-Craft Lithiom Ion battery along with the AirWire controller, except for the MTH engines which I use their DCS controller and have put their TIU in a box car. I had 2 tracks up until this year when I put a 3 track in to accomidate the big engines. No track power, so if you run on my layout you will need to run battery or live steam. I might hook track 1 to power, I'm still thinking on that. 
Aristo-Craft - Pacific, Mallet, 0-4-0 Switcher 
MTH - Big Boy and Challanger 
Bachmann - 2-truck Shay, Heisler, Climax, 3-Truck Shay, Consolidation, Annie, Mogul, Rail Truck 
Hartland - Forney, Emma Nevada 2-6-0 
LGB - Uintah Mallet, 0-4-0 
Accucraft - FLying Scotsman, Mortimer(live steam) 
Regner - Wilma (live steam) 
Lionel (G scale) - Thomas the Tank, James the Red Engine (the kids love these at the train shows) 

The rolling stock is a little bit of this and a little bit of that from Bachmann, Hartland, Aristo, MTH, LGB, USA. All cars have metal wheels and slowly they are getting Kadee couplers


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was one of those who started out with Bachmann because that's what was out there at the time. Someone gave me one back in '94 and that's where it all started. I haven't used any Bachmanns except for my Shay for about a dozen years now. My most-used locomotive is a double-header--two LGB moguls that will pull almost anything anywhere.  Then I began plans on my _outdoor_ railroad . . .


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

What do I run? 

Well, I have the Penn Line Switcher from when I was a child and had a full blown HO layout in my bedroom in around 1954 or 55. 
I have the American Flyer Trains that belonged to my twinn uncles. Today I have my late fathers G Gauge trains along with some that I have purchased recently. 

I have my dad's favorite was the LGB 4073D that runs great. Early Bachmann Big Hauler Santa Fe that doesn't run any more, a Bachmann 2-4-2 that has a stripped gear, Bachmann trolley that doesn't run, a Lionel 0-6-0, a Delton pickup truck and a Bachmann hand truck. 

Recently I added an LGB 2-4-0 Santa Fe with sound and smoke along with a set of Aristocraft F1s A&B Rock Island Diesels. 
I've been adding MDC/Roundhouse 2 bay hoppers to run behind the 2-4-0 Santa Fe / soon to be Baltimore & Ohio 

I have a few Bachmann, LGB and Delton frt cars and an Aristocraft B&O Bobber caboose. 

Once I get the tunnels trough the bedroom walls and the track hung, I plan on adding some streamline passenger cars for the F1s 

Currently I'm pulling 9 of the 2 bay hoppers and a Bachmann 2 axle caboose around an oval with 4' diameter curve and the LGB 2-4-0 is pulling them like a champ. 
My main line will be 8' diameter curve and I hope to have a total of around 25 hoppers behind the 2-4-0. The layout will all be level and running through three rooms. The 2 F1s with 4-5 passenger cars in tow will at times be in all three rooms which will be pretty neat. Once I have it up and running, the wife may be more acceptable to me running the train out into the familyroom which has a high ceiling.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

lgb 

for whatever reason i love the overall quality and never am REQUIRED to repair of modify in order to get great operation ( ihave grown tried of spending precious time tinkering with something to try to make it run as great as it looks) 

and 

I have abandoned concerns over accuracy and concetrate on operation without bench time for repairs-i have a large n scale layout to use for more protypical creative outlet -lgb is my toy train set-yet some have been modded tho, with paint and details-the transformation is often startling 



after recently seeing a demo of lionel's o scale legacy UP 8444 in my local shop on a cold sunday afternoon-it just impressed me like nothing else, i am well aware of the shortcomings of my lgb choice re accuracy and technology however


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Most of my locomotives are LGB Moguls, Mikados, F7's and now Forneys with an assortment of others. I also have a number of Aristo-Craft FA-FB-1's and a few USA diesels. There are also LGB and Hartland street cars & trolleys and a mine train. 

Most coaches are LGB plus a quantity of Aristo Heavyweights. 

Most freight cars are LGB and USA with a quantity of Aristo-Craft and Bachmann hoppers and tank cars. 

Most cabooses are LGB (big ones and Drovers), Aristo-Craft (Long Steel) and USA (Wood Sided) plus some LGB & Aristo Bobbers. 

My preference is for LGB because of their greater durability of construction, greater ability to handle the tight curves, humps and dips of my layout and the dampness of my crawl space and garage - and better maintained resale value. 

LGB does not make heavyweights and Aristo-Craft does so I buy them and I like them. 

LGB F7's are bigger, EMD (I like the rounded shape) and have fantastic factory sound so I now buy them but I still have and will keep my Aristo FA/B-1's. Aristo ATSF Chrome E-8's were too pretty to pass up even though they cannot handle most of my curves. 

I love the looks of the USA Woodsided Cabooses so I buy them for my LGB Mogul trains. 

I buy LGB and USA freight cars (except for hoppers and tank cars in quantity) because I prefer them over others. When I want a big (long) freight train I buy Bachmann hoppers and tank cars. 

I like Aristo freight cars and I have a quantity of them but I seldom buy new ones mainly because the truck tongues are too short to mount my LGB and USA hook & loop couplers. 

My indoor trains are mostly LGB. The non-LGB manufacturers decided that for me by offering trains that will not go around my R1 (4' diameter) and R2 (5' diameter) curves. The other manufacturers have to compete for space on my single yard that has R3 (8' diameter) curves and feeds to my outside layout. 

More than anything else I buy what appeals to me (and can run on my layout) when I can afford it. 

I think that everyone can find something that appeals to them at a price they can afford and that they will be happy with it. When I want something and I cannot afford to buy it new I have often bought things used and been quite happy with them. Everything I buy ends up used anyway. 

Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mostly LGB, some Aristocraft, and a Bachmann shay. We started out with an LGB starter set when I was a toddler and we've mostly stuck with them. LGB's quality just seems to be the best, not to say that we've been unhappy with the Aristocraft stock and the shay. In fact, the shay is probably my favorite locomotive. Full list at http://www.eatrains.net/archive/rollingstock/brand/


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

So glad to see you guys aren't as polarized as the O gauge people! 
Even though I have no room and very little trains - I am sure glad to be back in LS!!! 

To the question.... 
I love the way LGB runs, but will never be able to afford anything beyond the train set pieces. I love the detail of USAT, but after the first time I 'tried' to remove the shell on my NW2 to repaint it, the love affair dwindled a little. Most all of the little stuff I have is Aristo. I have a 15 year old 0-4-0 switcher that still runs great, especially after I wired track pickup to the tender trucks. I have a Lionel LS GP7 that gets alot of critisism, but I love! It manages R1 curves like a champ, and the sound is good too! 
My next loco will probably be a Center Cab. I have R1 curves on my little garage layout, so I'm keeping the equipment small.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I got started in this because a relative, who was a little crazy, gave my son a bunch of LGB starter sets and individual locos 

We have 

2 LGB 4 wheeler "furka-oberalp" diesels (2020? 2021?) 
2 "stainz" locos, both in circus train livery 
1 american style 0-4-0 red tank engine labled "lake George and Boulder" and currently not working 

1 aristo eggliner 
1 aristo pacific 
1 aristo mikado 

1 bachmann annie 

The LGBs run and run and run. I've converted one to remote control 
The Bachmann annie is the sleeper of the bunch--runs well, pulls well, lots of detail, inexpensive 
The Eggliner is every visitor's favorite 

Rolling stock is mostly aristo with some USA Trains and AML cars, a set of aristo heavyweights and a set of three bachann J&S coaches. I have some "bighauler" cars but dont' run them much and some 2 axle lgb cars that don't see much action 

I like the Pacific and really like the Mikado but in retrospect I think they are a little too big for my smallish layout.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, 

How did I miss this thread?! 

I have had a lot of different manufacturers trains in the 23 years I've been in to large scale. Like many, I started with LGB, and continued with them for a long time. Recently, I have been running more aristocraft trains. They appeal to me, and I feel they are made to be run. 

My most recent locomotive is a new old stock Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0. Its performance has been nothing short of stellar. It will creep along on my railroad over historic trouble spots without even a wimper. I need to add sound to this beauty before too long. 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

i got: 

1) lgb stainz black (freight-starter set 1969 or 1970) 
2) lgb stainz blue (train set "the blue train" from the '70s) 
3) toyscrap assembly (driven by motored playmobil tender) 
4) adapted toy loco (driven by motored lgb tender) 
5) lgb "western loco"-base with toy exterieur 1984 
6) playmobil-base with toy exterieur 1988(?) 
7) playmobil loco from westerntrain 1986(?) 
8) bachman 4'6'0 

and some lgb motors, i still could not fix in toy locos... 

korm


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

After switching control systems I've selected MTH and will stay with their DCS system. It took a little effort to figure out why the system was not responding and/or locking up in the beginning. I struggled with dcc compatability issues, and just remembering where all the functions were. I now have several MTH dash 8s and a challenger. I'm looking forward to MTH releasing more modern diesels. I probably will sell off larger scale equipment in the future, but they run good together for now, Joe


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmm 
Welll 

(2) Bachmann Big Hauler 4-6-0s (Tweetsie & D&RGW) 
(1) USA EMD GP30 , ICG 
(1) USA EMD GP38-2 (Amtrak) 
(1) LGB 0-4-0 

(1) Bachmann bobber caboose 
(1) Bachmann Combine car 
(2) Bachmann Boxcars_ 
(1) Bachmann Flatcar 
(6) Bachmann three bay hoppers (Peabody) 
(1) REA (aristo) Piggyback flatcar 
(2) USA Trains Reefers 
(4) Model Die Casting Two bay hoppers (EBT) 
(2) LGB Passenger coaches 

I think that's it so far...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

(2) LGB 2-4-0 with tender (PENNSY & Ex-Santa Fe) 
(1) 2020 LGB staniz 0-4-0 with tender 
(1) 2017 serie LGB 0-4-0 with tender of American 
(2) Aristo 0-4-0 switcher one with tender (B&O) and one without tender (PENNSY) 
(1) kitbash EL-2b "Virginian" with two-unit electric locomotive 
(1) kitbash GTEL4500 Gas-Turbine "UP" former Aristo FA-1 PENNSY 
(1) kitbash (PENNSY) O-1b electric locomotive 
(1) kitbash (PENNSY) L6 electric locomotive 
(2) kitbash (PENNSY) E44 electric locomotive "still working on it" 
(3) Aristo SD45 (PENNSY, BN, Rio Grande) 
(1) Aristo RS-3 (NH) 
(1) Buddy-L 2-6-2 with tender sound. 
(1) LGB 2001 hand-car 
(1) Aristo Eggliner (ACL) 

and 40 cars of passenger & Freight cars


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this question for just the _indoor_  portion of the model railroad?  Or for those who run indoor model railroads _only_ ?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

As for which brand I run, the (electric) locos are Bachmann, solely because they make them in the scale that I like at a price I can afford. I wish they were of prototypes my favorite railroad actually ran, but oh well. Rolling stock is a mixture of scratchbuilt stuff and kitbashed-to-varying-degrees Bachmann stuff. There's also one or two pieces from LGB, Delton, and Accucraft (AMS). Again, no specific preference, just choosing models based on how well they work for being kitbashed into what I'm after. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never met a Large Scale brand that I didn't like, and the storage space in my home is proof of that! Most of my stuff is LGB, with a fair amount of Hartland, Aristo, and Accucraft thrown in for good measure. I've tried them all at some point, but generally just go for whatever appeals to me. Since I especially like trolleys and traction, I'm waiting for Aristo's PCC to appear.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

It's all Bachmann, with one possible exception of a USA Caboose I picked up at the train show. Motive power is a Connie and Annie, though I guess my wife wants me to pick up some F-units (afterall she says I spend all my time with my f-ing trains, not that she is bitter). My original plan was a logging line, so a shay is lurking somewhere in the future. I am enthralled with narrow guage, but the lure of standard guage beckons me somewhere down the line, so the F-units and maybe a GP7 or 9 pulling some heavyweights are a possibility (and maybe some marital understanding as well).


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Aristo and USA outside. Both steam and diesel. For the Sundance Central Modular, I run Bachmann, and have a mix of Bachmann and Accucraft cars.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

front: toy-top on playmobil 2-4-0 and toy-top on LGB 2017 
second: 2 LGB Stainz 
third: toy-bash with powered LGB tender and Bachmann 4-6-0 
back: toy-bash with powered playmobil tender and playmobil western loco 

no, they are not weathered, just dusty...


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a little of this and a little of that. BUT no smelly diesels only clean burning steam. 

MTH BigBoy 
MTH Challenger 
Bachmann 32Ton Shay 
Bachmann 3-Truck Shay 
Bachmann Hiesler 
Bachmann Climax 
Bachmann K-27 
Bachmann C16 
Bachmann 4-6-0 
Bachmann Rail Truck 
Lionel Thomas 
Lionel James 
Aristo-Craft Mallet 
Aristo-Craft Pacific 
Aristo-Craft 0-4-0 
Accucraft Flying Scottsman 
Accucraft Mortimer 0-4-0 Live Steam 
Regner Wilma 0-4-0 Live Steam 
Roundhouse Russell 2-4-2 Live Steam 
LGB Uintah Mallet 2-6-6-2 
LGB Chloe 0-4-2 
LGB 0-4-0 
Hartland Emma Nevad 2-4-0 
Various rolling stock from Bachmann, Aristo-Craft, MTH, Hartland, USA, Accucraft


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I have a few engines and cars to run, can anyone guess what my favorite type of engine is ? I know I forgot somethings, this is just from memory. 


18 Aristo-Craft E-8's
 1 Aristo-Craft Double nose custom E-8
 8 Aristo-Craft SD-45's
 2 Aristo-Craft Dash-9's
 3 Aristo-Craft GP-40's
 2 Aristo-Craft RDC units
 2 Aristo-Craft Mallet's
 2 Aristo- Craft Mikado's
 4 Arito=Craft Pacific's 1 Aristo-Craft Santafe RS-3

 1 Aristo-Craft Custom Built 4-8-4 Northern
 1 Aristo-Craft Doodkle Bug
 1 USA Santafe Hudson
 1 USA Santafe GP30 ( for sale at this time)
 1 USA Santafe GP38 ( for sale at this time) 1 USA SD-40 ( for sale at this time)

1 USA Custom Painted Santafe Switcher( for sale at this time)
 1 Bachmann 2-8-0 Outside frame Consolidation ( for sale at this time) 1 Heartland Mack switcher 

18 Aristo-Craft Streamline Passenger cars
7 Aristo-Craft Heavyweight's
8 USA Passenger Cars

184 asorted frieght cars 

*


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachman K-27, 
" 4-4-0
" 2-6-0
" 4-6-0 Annie
" 58 assorted frt cars
Kalamoz caboose
" 3 boxcars

Chuck


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Aristocraft and USA Trains. My main preference being 4 axle diesels, but I do have an eye on the SD45.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I run narrow gauge so I mainly have Bachmann but I also have an Accucraft 2-8-0 and AMS coaches. While I started with Bachmann 1:22.5, I am now exclusively Fn3 (1:20.3) with my son using the 1:22.5 stuff. I currently have a Bachmann Shay, Climax, Connie, K-27, BBT "Annie" 2-8-0 and 4-6-0 Annie r/c battery controlled with RCS. My daughter has an original Bachmann 4-6-0 that has been BBT upgraded and my son has a track powered Aristocraft 2-8-0 and an LGB Mogul r/c battery controlled with RCS.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I have a couple of engines myself..... 1 or 2 pieces of rolling stock....







i love this hobby







Nick
*


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

2 lgb 0-4-0s, one a diesel, one steamer
1 bachmann annie
1 annie kitbashed into a PRR B6

1 Thomas kitbashed from a wooden toy
1 USAT 44 tonner

1 aristo Mikado
1 aristo pacific


and just added 1 aristo rs-3, not finished with the repaint yet 

I just realized nothing is stock--everything has been repainted or modded in some way, thus destroying resale value


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

The plan keeps a changin, 

All F scale Bachmanns, at least 2 of the more affordable ones for future mods. 
5 connies, some for outside frame bashes ino a Garratt and Kitson~Meyer. 
Small collection of medium sized LGB to depict examples of different european prototypes, meyer, cambrai, stainz, heidi. 
A few LGB 1:22.5/1:24 American prototypes, Uintah, chloe, forney. 
Various Hartland Macks, Accucraft Railcar, Big Hustler etc. 
Pair of Aristo Rogers with intention to bash. 
Aristo 1:29 mikados, diesels and USA steam era diesels stashed which may go eventualy as I am de evolving into the narrow gauge steam era. 

1:20.3 is what I will mainly collect in the future. 
2ft protoypes on O gauge track @ 1:19 may creep in, I will not try to make this happen as it will on it's own accord as time goes by. 

Last but not least, a small pile of American stainz, Porters and starter LGBs for more bash fodder. 

Andrew


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Santafe2343, 

18 Aristo-Craft E-8's ! 
Winner, do you get them by the boxcar ? 

Andrew


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Rex Are you getting any help. Thats more than a full days supply of E-8's. 

Tom Thornton


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mostly Aristo steam and diesel and a few USAT Diesels. Throw in a couple Backman steam and two LGB diesels. Later RJD


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

I stumbled across this old 2008 thread and thought it would be nice to bump it up and see what everybody is currently into..... 

Myself? I am mostly running what I have.... a lot of Aristo-Craft stuff. FA-1, 0-4-0 and a couple critters. But I am on the hunt for something a little bit bigger in the steam era. 

So what is the current "must have" locos and rolling stock???


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Aristo and USA. Heavily into the steam to diesel transition peroid. I do have on Bachmann 2-8-0 and 1:20.3 cars that I run on the Sundance Central. 
www.liveoakrr.com


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Hoot24 on 08 Jan 2013 10:20 AM 
I stumbled across this old 2008 thread and thought it would be nice to bump it up and see what everybody is currently into..... 

Myself? I am mostly running what I have.... a lot of Aristo-Craft stuff. FA-1, 0-4-0 and a couple critters. But I am on the hunt for something a little bit bigger in the steam era. 

So what is the current "must have" locos and rolling stock??? 



There is really no such thing as "must have" locos or rolling stock..not for the hobby as a whole.
because everyones tastes are personal..What one person might drool over and "must have", the next person could care less about.
I will never, ever, want a Union Pacific Big Boy in Large Scale..but its probably a "must have" on someone elses list..

my current "must haves" are a pair of used (not new) USA Trains SD40-2's..
but those are probably not "must haves" for anyone else! 

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The longer I do this the less I can say I have a brand. Everything has been kitbashed and modified. There's Bachmann and LGB and Piko and Aristo and USAT and Lionel running, but none of it is even close to stock anymore.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

In Jan, 2008 I stated 75% of stock was Aristocraft, now 5 years later although loco's still 5 out 0f 8 Aristocraft, rolling stock is now 45% Aristo and the other 55% dividided up between Bachman, LGB and USA Trains. All frt cars have metal wheels about 80% being Bachman the other 20% SanVal or Aristocraft.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well since my last post in this thread, I've given up the idea of an overhead through the walls layout, moved my layout outside around the pool, dismantled that layout, set it back up in the screen room and then dismantled that layout. I'm now living in a rental house that is smaller than the last house. The screen room is half the size as the last house and there is no pool and no fence to put the layout in the back yard. So I'm building my new layout in my 2 stall garage. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/6/aft/126254/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
As far as what I'm running, I had planned to model late 40s to mid 60s railroading. That way I could have some steam engines and diesels both in service. I've added two RS3s, 4 F3s, and a LGB Mogul. Then the Iowa Interstate railroad painted one of their much newer diesels in Rock Island Fast Freight livery and I forgot about the late 40s to mid 60s time frame and had to have me one. So I have one Dash 9 painted to match the Rock Island / Iowa Interstate Locomotive. 

I really don't have a brand that I can say I prefer. Part of the reason for that is that I haven't run any of them long enough to say. Even the Dash 9 that I have taken to Marty's twice only has maybe 3 hours of run time. 

As for favorites, I really don't have a single favorite. If I had to sell off any trains, the RS3s, the F3s and the Mogul would be the last trains I'd give up.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I continue to embrace my addiction to extensively kitbashing locomotives, and it still follows that Bachmann locos can be had inexpensively enough to feed that addiction. (I generally look for basket cases, as I don't care what they look like, just what they're made of.) In the past 4 years since this thread started, I've gotten to get back to scratchbuilding a few long-desired locos as well. (The most recent one just in time for Bachmann to come out with the same prototype! Ugh!) Rolling stock falls into the same general theme--whatever name is on the box is totally secondary to how close what is _in_ the box comes to the particular prototype I want to model. Since I'm 1:20, that's predominantly a mix of Bachmann and Accucraft, but there are some others tossed in as well where appropriate. 

I did go back and look at what I've built since August 2008... Damn, I've been busy! 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03 Jan 2008 04:07 PM 


What brand do you run? 


Whatever I can afford! 


Its an eclectic mix, LGB, Bmann, Aristo, MDC, HLW...I dont play any favorites.


5 years later and it hasnt changed, its still the same answer.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 08 Jan 2013 01:02 PM 
I continue to embrace my addiction to extensively kitbashing locomotives, and it still follows that Bachmann locos can be had inexpensively enough to feed that addiction. (I generally look for basket cases, as I don't care what they look like, just what they're made of.) In the past 4 years since this thread started, I've gotten to get back to scratchbuilding a few long-desired locos as well. (The most recent one just in time for Bachmann to come out with the same prototype! Ugh!) Rolling stock falls into the same general theme--whatever name is on the box is totally secondary to how close what is _in_ the box comes to the particular prototype I want to model. Since I'm 1:20, that's predominantly a mix of Bachmann and Accucraft, but there are some others tossed in as well where appropriate. 

I did go back and look at what I've built since August 2008... Damn, I've been busy! 

Later, 

K 
Kevin back in '08 my roster was at its most uselessness peak, 70 engines, all heavily kitbashed. The shear amount of stuff I had accumulated up till then is truely astounding to me. I have sold or cast off most of all of it since then, I still have too much ...but I keep getting these crazy ideas, ya know what I mean?


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

All the LGB blowout American diesel and steam engines plus MTH. Rolling stock is mixed but again more LGB blowouts. 

Wow those deals were incredible for consumer. 

Alan


----------



## ET&WNCfan (Mar 1, 2013)

I gots 1 bachman tweetsie set


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I only know this info because I recently just got done taking pictures of them all so I could have some kind of checklist of what I have:

Accucraft:
(1) Industrial Switcher
(1) Galloping Goose (RGS #7)

Aristo:
(1) RS3
(1) Little Critter

Bachmann Spectrum:
(1) 2-8-0 Consolidation
(1) 0-4-0 Porter
(1) Climax
(1) Heisler
(2) Shay (2-truck)

HLW:
(1) Big John
(1) Dutchess

LGB:
(1) Mikado
(1) FA (Union Pacific A-B-A set)
(1) SVr Mallet
(1) Euro 0-6-2
(1) 0-4-0 Porter
(1) Euro Trolley set
(1) White Pass Diesel (Green & Yellow w/sound)
(1) 2-6-0 Mogul (#8 Colorado Southern bear trap)
(1) Crocodile (Alpine limited edition set w/sound)

MTH:
(1) J3 Hudson
(1) VO1000 diesel

USAT:
(1) GP30
(1) GP7/9
(3) 44 Ton
(2) NW2
(1) NW2 Calf
(1) Dockside 

I need help!!!!


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow nice list, so what is your fav Vinny? 

Alan


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By adelmo on 01 Mar 2013 12:36 PM 
Wow nice list, so what is your fav Vinny? 

Alan I like how all of my LGB operates, by far probably the smoothest running and quietest of them all.
The Bachmann Spectrum series is also very nice, just need to be real carefull in handling them as they seem to be about the most fragile.
USAT also very smooth runners and all have been very quiet accept the Dockside loco I just bought. But I love all there products, I just wish they would make them so you could put them back in the packaging after you assemble all the detailing! It seems the *prestiege* series they now offer does this, or at least the few pieces I have that are marked as such go right back in the packaging nicely.
Surprisingly the H-L-W trains a good runners, far from the quietest out there but strong pullers, especially the Big John.
The MTH is a mix result I am afraid, the Hudson although it looks fantastic and has all the nice sounds and smoke just always seems to have issues. The complete drive train was replaced in it and it seems to run better, but I won't know for certain until I get my new layout up and running this summer. The VO1000 diesel however is a very nice running engine, I wouldn't mind adding a few more to my collection.
Accucraft also is a bit of a mixed bag, of the few pieces I have they both are very finicky runners, very smooth but the tracks have to be supper clean for them to operate good. 
Aristo.....by far my least favorite of the bunch, not a fan of how they run at all. The RS3 that I bought (brand new with a custom paint scheme) has never run, well I should say that it never makes around any layout without ever getting stuck some how!

On my old layout that was dismantled about 5-years ago I had it setup so that the engines I would put out there would just run all day, sometimes 12-18 hours at a time (or longer if I forgot to bring them in) and always the engines I had the least problems with were the LGB...by far the least issues.
Don't know how the quality of todays LGB compares as the last piece that I bought from them was easily 6 years ago.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Vinny, the RS-3 normally is a great runner and workhorse. Why not start a thread on it, there's lots of experience with them, and there's some GREAT sound files for that Alco! 

Greg


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01 Mar 2013 02:33 PM 
Vinny, the RS-3 normally is a great runner and workhorse. Why not start a thread on it, there's lots of experience with them, and there's some GREAT sound files for that Alco! 

Greg 

I want to say that the RS-3 that I have is probably 12+(?) years old, I had bought it new but it was considered used with no warranty.The store I had purchased it from was selling it for someone that just bought it because he wanted to paint it. The train is painted to replicate a Providence & Worcester RS-3 (from where I live).
It was a one of a kind and it looks beautiful, it just doesn't run.
I was not too concerned all the years that I have owned it because I mainly just left it on display, when I did try to run it on my old layout I thought it was just getting stuck because of the 5' diameter curves....so I just left it as it was.
But know that I am building a new layout with all 8' diameter curves I figured I would be able to run it, but on my test track it still would get stuck in the curve.
The train is now actually sitting in one of my dealers shops, they are going to see if they can get a new set of power trucks for it. Now the little critter that I have runs great, so maybe with new trucks the RS-3 will actually run!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristocraft power trucks of old had an issue where the wires for power pickup in the side frames would open inside the heat shrink tubing. 
I have repaired many side frames with this issue. Do not check with a meter as the connection is intermittent, just tug the wire with pliers to see if it comes apart.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Most of my rolling stock is Aristo and USAT. I have a few Pieces of LGB and Two Pieces of Bachman. 

95% of my rolling stock is Used.

Same for my Track. Which is Mostly Aristo With LGB Switches and a little LGB track.

JJ


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Motive power 

Regner Willi live steamer 
Regner Vincent soon 
LGB Feldbahn diesel converted to onboard battery 

Track is all LGB, I find it holds up better outdoors than Aristo or LGB, sleepers do not fade or get stiff/brittle from our weather extreams. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Most of my loco's and rolling stock is USA. There is Aristo Craft, Bachmann, LGB and AML mixed in. 
Ron


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01 Mar 2013 02:33 PM 
Vinny, the RS-3 normally is a great runner and workhorse. Why not start a thread on it, there's lots of experience with them, and there's some GREAT sound files for that Alco! 

Greg 

Hey Greg,Here are a few pic's of my RS-3


















My dealer that is trying to get new power trucks for it says Aristo Craft doesn't have any, and they are not sure when they are getting them.
So I am not sure if this train will ever run!

Oh well, keep waiting I guess and see if anything ever comes in for it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You most likely could repair the problem. It's either in the trucks, or quite often the main board. 

The symptoms are like poor power pickup, stutters.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure if it would be the main board, but I will have the dealer that is working on it take a look at it....most likely Aristo won't have the part anyway. 
The train will run okay on a straight line, once it hits a corner is when the issues happen.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does it derail or stutter? Derail means some obstruction to the trucks swiveling, stutter, wires going bad in the plugs from the trucks. 

Greg


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

It stutters, and stops in the corners. 
Seems like it will go back to just being a display in my house, Aristo doesn't have any idea when they will have new power trucks available.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's most likely the wires from the trucks to the chassis underneath, when the trucks turn, you are getting an intermittent contact. 

Maybe you could get the the replacement plugs and rewire. 

Greg


----------



## ET&WNCfan (Mar 1, 2013)

this will sound pathetic compared to a these mile long lists but 1 bachmann tweetsie and getting a lionel polar express


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 09 Jan 2009 06:31 PM 
*I have a couple of engines myself..... 1 or 2 pieces of rolling stock....







i love this hobby







*
Ni[/b]ck


*We're kind of like Nick.. except all Eng'.s are Santa fe and no NYC. LoL.
Have a few pc's. of rolling stock in two cart, Train storage shed, Computer room & a couple in Ho train building out back. 
Love to work on, Watch and run trains.*


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

I own LGB exclusively in large scale. My track, cars, and locos are all LGB mostly second hand. They include a starter set Stainz (analogue) a analogue motorized tender and a digital converted 2080d plus about a dozen or so European prototype cars. Everything is controlled by a digitrax dcs 51 dcc controller and it can operate the analogue and the digital loco at the same time. I converted the 2080d with the help of the people on this very forum and a lot of trial and error.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Hoot24 on 08 Jan 2013 10:20 AM 
I stumbled across this old 2008 thread and thought it would be nice to bump it up and see what everybody is currently into..... 

So what is the current "must have" locos and rolling stock??? 
Back in 2008 most of my trains and all of my track & turnouts were LGB but the LGB Bankruptcy and loss of LGB of America changed everything. Since then all new track and turnouts have been Aristo Stainless Steel and probably 90% of new locos, rolling stock, controls & power supplies have been Aristo. USA made some things Aristo did not (like PA-1's, GP-38's & NW-2's) so they came along as well.

Over the past few years there have not been many new "must haves" other than the Aristo Connies. For me, as the layouts were completed and the list of new products from all manufacturers dwindled (understandable with the slow economy), it became harder to maintain enthusiasm for the hobby.

As I looked over the list of old friends who posted on this topic years ago I wonder what many of them are doing now.

For me the list of "must haves" would have to be topped by USA MoPac Passenger Cars (noticeably missing from current USA catalogs & their web site). I would buy the complete set if in new condition and at a reasonable price. I have the MoPac PA-1's I bought anticipating buying the coaches (which were still listed and promised).

Then too, if Aristo came out with a Northern...

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

I have thought long and hard about whether to add to this thread or not. I run engines (E) and cars (C) from almost all manufacturers over the past 30+ years; LGB (E)(C), Delton (C), USAtrains (E)(C), AristoCraft (E)(C), Accucraft (E)(C), Bachmann (E)(C) plus some kits. I think more about what scale I want to run at a given time, than what manufacturer to run: 1:20.3, 1:22.5/24 (European or American), 1:29, or Thomas and friends 1:?. I have been in the hobby long enough to have acquired engines and cars of various scales that I like. In the beginning there was only LGB. I was pulling American Narrow Gauge with European engines. Then all "He double toothpicks" broke loose and I bought things that I liked when I could afford them. There was also a time when I would give Nancy a list and at Christmas and my birthday there would be red boxes from her and her mother. That was a great time. LGB and others were bringing out a lot of new things every year. I was like a kid in a candy shop. Oh for the good old days. For me to get something new now it has to be something special and right now it isn't out there.

My last major purchases were consignment items at Caboose Hobbies. They were used, slightly or not at all, and at a good price.

Chuck









;


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Posted By chuck n on 23 May 2013 07:16 PM 
Jerry:

That was a great time. LGB and others were bringing out a lot of new things every year. I was like a kid in a candy shop. Oh for the good old days. For me to get something new now it has to be something special and right now it isn't out there.

Chuck
;

Hi Chuck,

It was a different time and IMHO a lot of it had to do with the feeling of being in a "club" or "clubs" of sorts. It did not matter if it was an LGB club or an Aristo club or any other brand club (or multiple clubs) and it was not based on a brand or model being better than others but mainly hanging out online with others who enjoyed the same brand and or models. Sometimes it was just visiting online with someone who owned something we did not have or perhaps could not afford.

There have always been things every manufacturer made that I liked or did not like (or simply did not appeal to me). 

Perhaps what is missing is the enthusiasm newbies bring to the hobby. When we were the newbies everything was bright, shiny and new but now we have become the old fogies and it takes a lot more to excite us. Unfortunately (for the hobby) almost all the local newbies do their shopping on eBay and I see little new being purchased. I did this myself as most of my original purchases were used LGB trains, track etc. until I eventually could afford some new LGB and Aristo stuff. The problem is that manufacturers need new sales or they will not survive.

I don't know of a single hobby shop in Arkansas that sells G Gauge so I don't see how the hobby will grow here. 

I've been off the forums for some time now so hopefully I am out of touch and the hobby is doing better than I think. 

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, unfortunately stores are closing, fewer products are being made, and production runs are smaller and more limited. 

But don't give up hope, with the recent sale of Marklin, maybe we will see a revitalization of LGB... glad it is to a company that seems interested. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo FA-1A&B, my first purchases. I made some streamliner cars for it, later put an E-8 nose on the FA. 
McKeen Car, scratch build, using Aristo FA block. 
Live Steam Shay I made. 
Climax A, scratch built, had Stomper mech, now Hartland blocks. 
Shay-2 cylinder that I scratched, using Bachman parts, cut down the motor to two cylinders. 
Shay-1 cylinder, made from that leftover cylinder. 
Pioneer Zephyer, by Robertts Lines, one of 100 sets made. 
Aristo Pacific 
Aristo Live Steam Mikado 
Challenger-made from two old Pacifics. Scratched the centipede tender also. 
844- scratched from a Pacific, has box pox wheels. 
UP 2906 streamlined steamer, bashed from a Pacific 
Hartland 0-4-0 
K-line GP30 Army locos for my Army train. 
Eggliner, with 3 eggliner coaches. 
Baldwin Shark, using a body casting and Aristo FA trucks. 
Wood passenger cars I got that I made into D&H for the Shark 
MTH Hudson 
MTH Challenger 
MTH-5 streamliner cars, making one a dome car. 
Most of my freight cars are 1/32. 
Many scratch built wood cars. 
Code 250 SVRR rail. 
Some battery power, some track power.


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

LGB: 5 Forneys, 4 Moguls, 2 2-6-6-2 Mallets, 2 White Pass diesels, 17 passenger cars, 30 - 40 freight cars (boxcars, tank cars, flat cars, hoppers, etc.) 
USAT: Big Boy, 2 PA 1, PB 1, 66 Wood side reefers, a few boxcars, 5 streamline passenger cars. 
Aristocraft: a few hoppers, tank car. 

Bill


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

The award for motive power goes to LGB with my collection. Having experience with several moguls and one Stainz, LGB locomotives are by far the best and have excellent power pickup on dirty indoor/outdoor track that other brands of locomotives balk and stutter with. The 2010 Stainz of mine, and any other of the standard 2020s made before the 21st century are beastly little powerhouses that can pull trains much longer than the Austrian prototypes probably did.

Rolling stock however, is a different story. I own a pretty colorful variety - LGB, Bachmann, Aristo, MDC, Delton, and a tidbit of Lionel. Bachmann wins the trophy for affordable freight stock - Cheaper big hauler cars make wonderful repaint/weathering projects. Slap some metal wheels onto the trucks, and you have good rolling, good looking cars that might have began life in a low-cost starter set.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have sold off my live steam motive power for now, ah life as a student on limited funds, but all is not lost. Like the post above, my hard earned $$ goes to LGB across the board, from track to motive power. I have but one piece of non LGB rolling stock, a lone Kalamzoo flat car with crane on it. Its been rewheeled with San-Val metal wheels. The rest of my rolling stock is all LGB with thier metal wheels in them. Motive power is a lone 2119d Bumblebee Mogul with drop in LGB digital sound added to the tender. Layout power is a LGB 1amp power pack that I hope to upgrade to LGB MTS one day soon. Figure prices should come down as the technology gets outdated. The sound package already has a MTS decoder in it, just need a decoder for the locomotive now. Being the shop mechanice for 2 hobby shops and seeing my fair share of other brands(in all scales though), LGB holds the prize for overall durablity in operation. Bachmann being the worst and the others falling inbetween them. That being the factory drives, not upgraded Bachmanns ect. The Annie holds up the best of the Bman's I havent experienced any of the non-German produced LGB yet in the shop so only can speak for the older West Germany produced items. Cheers Mikie


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

5 years later!

im still running my LGB stuff 
still enjoying it a great deal 

but a bit less willing to have to do lots of maintenance-so it i have a simple outdoor layout-which changes every few years 
and i swap out buildings as suit me, from my hoard

and I am, far more slowly, but still consistently adding once in a while to the 'pile'; 

i have about 80 or more locos, a few trolleys and trams, and most everything but RhB, and about 175 cars-half US , half euro id guess 
whatever suits my whim -field, narrow gauge, or a few standard gauge things, different colors i like 
all LGB, 
but for my first run 38 ton bachman shay with new trucks, some bachman side dump ore cars and a Bachman logging caboose painted to look like a DSP and P way car 
a few original delton C and S cars too 
have a couple of live steam locos, one LGB one roundhouse SRRL 

the hobby has changed, and so many things once taken for granted have disappeared or become a bit too pricey (of course this is retrospect) 

and i still tend to enjoy the small and shorter stock for convenience, ease and simplicity and change outs -i change stuff a lot for the fun of it


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm just getting into LS over the last few years.

First set that started it all was a Bachmann North Pole & Southeren freight christmas set w/ 2-6-0 .
2 Bachmann Old time passenger cars in North Pole & Sourthern christmas decoration.
2 Bachmann Big Hauler old time passenger car kits. I painted them to match the other 2 cars and decorated them all with small LED christmas lights.
USAT 2012 Christams wood side box car
USAT 40' Wood side reefer car, Popeye Rootbeer
USAT 40' Wood side reefer car Lone Star Beer
Bachmann Spectrum 55t 3 truck Shay with sound
Aristo-craft F1 A/B units. They were originall in Blue/yellow Santa Fe but have been repurposed to a Red and Silver Texas Special.

Track is a mix of Piko and LGB.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted in this thread six years ago. Can you believe that? 

Much has happened but I still run the same stuff. USAT and AML. Since 2008 I have invested in three of the USAT modern tank cars. Wonderful. Also found two Aristo Evans cars for cheap and I'm adding new doors and ribs etc while turning them into more NAR boxes. I'll do a lot more things like that down the road. 50 foot gons, center beam flatcars, 8 hatch and mechanical reefers as I find the basics at garage sales.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Started with LGB as a Kid and still have it, but lately as the only time I've been able to run trains is for some holiday events that I set up a display these have been a mix of a Bachmann Circus Train, a couple Bachmann trollies, a Disneyland Red Car trolley, and My Accucraft D&RGW freight train headed by K-27 453. Next outing in June will add a Lionel Polar Express and my scratch built D&RGW short caboose. 

Oh and a Bachmann Thomas is in the mix too as part of the hodge podge train display.


----------



## 876 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm a relative newcomer to large scale, so far my engines and rolling stock are HLW, while the track is Bachmann steel rail (I run my trains indoors) and an MRC transformer.


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

I think it really depends on your preferences and environment.

My layouts include most brands but for different reasons.

Most are LGB because my layouts are unheated, uncooled and at times damp. IMHO LGB is the most weather proof. I like their track, turnouts, power supplies and durability plus lack of tiny parts to break, fall off and get lost. Add to this LGB will run on any curves I have.

Next are Aristo. I like their stainless track, Revolution, and cost/value of their rolling stock.

USA would be next with extremes from their Big Boy, Hudson, Streamliners to their plastic rolling stock. Their better details for me often result in lost small parts.

Accucraft fits in next but tends to be usually higher than my price level.

Bachmann is mostly gone mainly due to size & curve limitations.

Everyone makes lemons from time to time and there are products from all that I would not buy or recommend yet there are others who love the same products I don't.

In the end I buy what appeals to me (and my pocketbook) the most and 90% of the time I end up happy.

If possible see and try before you buy. Each company tends to have its own unique quality standards which is usually reflected in the price.

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Half way thru this thread Scotychaos mentioned a Big Boy just was not in his high beams...

I can understand it may not run well on the average layout..or not be the favorite home road.!

that someone that could be interested in a Big Boy might be some one such as myself....
One big reason.....I designed my layout with a Big Boy in mind...right from the beginning..so that any one having such a monster loco could run it very easily and in a natural setting, enjoying the beauty of a rare loco and train running freely on rails....

This is an entirely different view than most will take....
Big Boys are added to existing layouts....where they may barely run doing so...and with lots of overhang in the corners...

A time will come when one runs here on my layout..free to roam and run in its own element!!!

It will be a UP..maybe ...4014!!!
....Dirk


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

SD90WLMT said:


> This is an entirely different view than most will take....
> Big Boys are added to existing layouts....where they may barely run doing so...and with lots of overhang in the corners...
> ....Dirk


The only reason one needs to have a Big Boy (or a Challenger) is...

ITS A BIG BOY (or CHALLENGER)! 

The USA Big Boy only has the length of a wall to run on but to see and hear it creep along makes it worth having.

Some locomotives are Masterpieces that don't need further justification (other than to the spouse and pocketbook).

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So..you have a BIG BOY Jerry...!?

D


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

SD90WLMT said:


> So..you have a BIG BOY Jerry...!?
> 
> D


Sorry for the delay in responding. I've been away from the hobby and my trains for some time and just noticed your post.

The Big Boy happens to be my Favorite.

I have a USAT Big Boy that is on an 11' track (11' wall) and I love to just watch and listed to it crawl back and forth.

Also there is my MTH Big Boy that sits on a different shelf in a different room.

Then there is my "O" gauge MTH Big Boy on the Loft Layout.

Last there is the HO Big Boy in its box because I no longer have anywhere to run it.

Although I have the Big Boys I mostly run the larger LGB trains (switching mostly to MTS) Indoors in the crawl space; LGB small Analog trains or Aristo 2-4-0's with Revolutions in the garage layout; mostly Aristo diesels with Revolutions outside.

The shop wall layout is mostly LGB with some MTH.

I try to avoid carrying trains and instead drive them to where I intend to run them (most are parked on sidings).

Jerry


----------



## Semper Fi (Dec 28, 2014)

Just starting out. Mostly Bachmann and one LGB Forney. I'm into logging narrow gauge.

Ernie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Semper, you are just starting out, and I see you are enthusiastic.... instead of finding old threads to revive, start a few ones with questions, that's my advice.

Thread necromancy is not good, once a thread has pretty much run it's course, it loses a lot of audience.

Do not be afraid to make multiple new posts with the questions you have, everyone knows you are new (at least to the forum).

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

At least he was on subject and keeping all the answers to the post subject in one place.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, just wanted to encourage him to "strike out on his own", as opposed to adding a one-liner to an old thread.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There are, however, no forum rules against reviving old threads, and sometimes it makes more sense to revive a dormant thread than to start a new one that covers the same territory. This one, for example, has been revived from dormancy many times since its debut 5 days shy of 8(!) years ago.

Later,

K


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I run nearly everything narrow gauge. Not necessarily all at the same time though. 
Haven't got a kiss yet though. Maybe I'm just too **** ugly or not rich enough, Whatever.. 

Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Andrew, just not rich enough. Kiss now releases more timely more interesting models, impossible to keep up with this for myself... Still, this is a good development to keep 1:22.5 so healthy, I wonder what they will come up with next! Best new year wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

My brand is playmobil, i had 2 sets from the 80's-90's and the latest set, the cargo train, all of them are favulous and i want to explore other brands like lgb, for obvious reasons, i loved them and i want to add more playmobil trains to my collection specially the classic trains like the western train and pensilvanya road, those are awesome...

greetins from Mexico...


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

got a good selection of aristo and usat for the 1 29 side,,, both locos and rolling stock

and a good ***** of accucraft, ams and bachmann for the 1 20,3

and a berlyn rgs 20,,,,, 

plus a couple of stainz and some starter coaches, and a lgb track cleaner,,,,,,

still hankering for a k36 though,,,


----------



## 1Dennis49 (Jan 10, 2016)

Have had to make a transition from a large outdoor layout to a outdoor 56" x 18' table layout that is outdoors but under a patio cover. With that move came a selloff of many of may larger engines to smaller 0-4-0's and 0-6-0's that work on the smaller 4' radius track. All but one of the 6 small engines are LGB.

My rolling stock is a mixture of 90% short LGB stock, some Bachman short cars and a couple of Aristo.

I mainly look for dual axel cars as they look better on the short layout.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

LGB in my book have the most bulletproof drive, and best plastic for long term use outdoors(atleast the older German production). I have no experience with the new product since Marklin took over but initial reports are good. My track is going on 17 years outdoors with no major issues. They will cost you more to own in the short term, but in the long term they cost less to maintain and run without any major issues. I do have one non LGB engine, and older Aristocraft Alco FA1 with the fully sprung trucks. Its converted to onboard battery power and runs flawlessly. Mike


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*What Brand do you run?*

I thought this thread was too old to comment but it looks like it's still alive so I throw my 2 cents in. I guess I'm part of a smaller group on this site as I run F scale indoors. All my locomotives are Bachmann, I have 17 of them. All are 1:203 Spectrum line except for two Annies and all are steam except for one Davenport, gas. Some were purchased new, some used and some were basket cases bought on the net. For me I think it hard to match the detail Bachmann puts into their Spectrum line of locomotives at a reasonable price. Yes I conceede that the Aster and Accucraft models are more detailed but they don't fit my budget.. I know some may comment on reliablity but it dosen't bother me as I take care of my models and running indoors does not expose them to many of the hazards that you garden railroaders face. I've purchased several locos that have been subject to mother nature's temperment and abuse by their owners and I enjoy restoring them and in some cases modifing their drive trains and electronics. My rolling stock is Bachmann 1:20.3 Spectrum and AMS models.


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

My roster consists of: 
(2) Two Truck Shays, 0-4-0 Porter Saddle Tank, 0-4-0 Porter side Tank, (2) Connies, K27, C19, (2) Industrial Moguls, Forney, 4-4-0, (2) 2-6-0 Mogul, Davenport gas, (2) Annies. All the 1:20.3 steam locos have either Phoenix or Soundtraxx Sound boards and are waiting DCC installation some time in the near future. The Annies are being rebuilt to 1:20.3 and I'm still looking for a sound board for the Davenport.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

deleted.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

What brand I run depends on the interactions of what I want, who makes it, what the price is, and, who I want to trade money for product with.
The several locomotives are a couple Bachmann Big Haulers, an Annie; and by HLW, a couple steamers, Macks, and Sparkies. 
Cars are Bachmann, USA Trains, HLW.
Some cars are scratchbuilt bodies on trucks by any of the above 3.
Some day I'll get something finished. Maybe.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I run LGB old west steam era (except for the cleaning loco), track and power. I am not as worried about true to life replication as I am about reliability. I have one Bachmann Reindeer car that won't stay coupled so I have stopped using it. I will eventually upgrade to a newer DCC system. Just haven't figured out which one yet.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I now run what I like. Kit HLW with body mounted kadees, lots of LGB and converted half my engines to DCC. I installed DPDT switches to select DC or DCC on all my tracks.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Clubber said:


> I run LGB old west steam era (except for the cleaning loco), track and power. I am not as worried about true to life replication as I am about reliability. I have one Bachmann Reindeer car that won't stay coupled so I have stopped using it. I will eventually upgrade to a newer DCC system. Just haven't figured out which one yet.


I recomend putting Kadee couplers on all rolling stock. You will have reliable coupling to all rolling stock. They have many options for mounting, body mount is best, but requires larger curves. Most truck mount are pretty simple.

Track power DCC is a good option if you are able to matain your track power. There is a huge selection of decoders that will work with any DCC controler.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Kadees do not always require larger radius curves, it depends on the length of cars and how far from the wheels the coupler is located. Case in point is my body mounted Kadees on the short HLW kit cars and my LGB FRR cars which are running on a get this 29 inch circle. that is diameter!!!! 14.5 inch radius!!! This runs at times for hours with no issues.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, length of cars will make a difference, but what Mike says is comparing the same car truck mount vs. body mount, body mount will require larger curves is accurate.


But on the other hand, you would be surprised how tight a curve body mounts on rolling stock can handle. Normally it's the locomotives that are the issue, or 2 cars of very different lengths with body mounts.


Classic example is USAT SD70 with a short freight car coupled... overhang of SD70 will literally throw a 40' car off the track. (there are creative ways to mount couplers in this case)



Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I am looking at NCEs PH-10R system. It's calling to me. "Buy me, buy me!"  Just need to save up the money. 
So far I do not have any issues with track power. I am using Aristo on rail clamps with Piko conductive grease. I only have one power hook up point at the moment but I also only have about 140' of track surface laid on my patio and wall pavers so drainage is not an issue. Once it warms up and the ground thaws I plan to increase the number of hook up points. 
I have one train converted to Kadees (truck mounts). I have issues with the brake hoses catching on track sensors, point covers and other items inside the track. I do have the Kadee height tool and have to continually adjust them. But I can't recall them ever coming uncoupled. I now run a minimum of R3 curves (because I have the space) but that wasn't always the case.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For DCC, maybe just one more, at the furthest point.


It's better to have just a few feeders and good rail joiners in DCC... you can actually overdo it with feeders.. an advanced topic.


Greg


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg Elmassian said:


> For DCC, maybe just one more, at the furthest point.
> 
> 
> It's better to have just a few feeders and good rail joiners in DCC... you can actually overdo it with feeders.. an advanced topic.
> ...


Greg,

Can you please explain the overdoing of feeders in DCC in a bit more detail?

This statement has me intrigued, is it G scale specific or would it apply to all scales?

I am constructing a DCC layout albeit in HO (same concept different scale) and I have been advised to connect a feeder to each rail length unless I have soldered the joints, most likely to overcome a joiner issue.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's pretty simple conceptually, but often overlooked since most users are not engineers.


Basically in DCC you are trying to deliver the cleanest signal to the locomotives.


This means with the least distortion as compared to what comes out of the booster.


Have you heard of the use of snubbers at the ends of a "dead end" track?


Do you know about signal reflections?


If you do, then I probably don't need to say much more other than it happens at these frequencies.


Perhaps you understand the concept of ground loops?


*Let me know if you are familiar with any of the above, as I can answer you in very few words.*


Yes, to "current wisdom" is to connect a feeder to every rail, basically saying my joiners are crap... but you can cause other issues that affect the integrity of the signal, and then that still does not address dead end tracks.


Greg


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg Elmassian said:


> It's pretty simple conceptually, but often overlooked since most users are not engineers.
> 
> 
> Basically in DCC you are trying to deliver the cleanest signal to the locomotives.
> ...



Greg,

As a radio/radar technician with over 40 years experience in both ground and aircraft installations I am very familiar with signal reflections and ground loops.

Have never heard of using snubbers at the end of dead end tracks but it would make sense to control transients and spikes especially when points are switched.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great, so I can speak at a higher level!


So first DCC being a square wave, we have ringing, etc. distorting the signal.


The reflections at the ends of tracks will be necessarily out of phase reflections and further distort the signal, in extreme situations can radically reduce the signal as you know about an 180 degree out of phase signal.


In HO layouts, where the largest market is, it is very common to use a "snubber" at the end of any track segment, normally a resistor and a cap in series, to kill any reflections.


So, the problem of too many feeders is the potential for adding more signal that is not exactly in phase, due to the difference in distance since there is more than one path to any location, and by putting feeders close together, you actually enhance that danger.... 



most DCC issues is distortion of the waveform, not power issues.


soldering jumpers of course helps indoors, and outdoors the ultimate is bonding track sections together, better than clamps.


Anyway, there's the gist of it, more feeders can control voltage drop and get around bad joiners, but can have a detrimental effect on the signal quality.


Some day, let me tell you why stainless steel track is better for signal integrity than brass track...


Best regards,


Greg


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Greg,
No need to explain stainless track I only run track power for my HO layout the Large Scale one is battery.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, besides gleaning information from people I consider experts, I have actually put a scope on the rails in various places, and I'm lucky enough to have a portable DCC packet analyzer, that combined with my engineering background allow me to be confident in the analysis. 



Of course this flies in the face of some of the "common wisdom" ha ha.


Greg


----------



## woodysalsam (Jul 24, 2020)

Tom Lapointe said:


> *I run primarily Bachmann "Spectrum" locomotives; the Bachmann Climax was my first loco,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif got me restarted after a 10-year abscence /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif model railroading. Currently have the Climax, 3 2-truck Shays, 1 3-truck Shay, a Heisler, 1 each "Centennial" 4-4-0 & 2-6-0, 2 "Annie" 4-6-0's, 1 45-ton GE diesel. Only non-Bachmann electrically powered locos are an LGB rail truck & USA Trains Alco PA diesel in NH colors (want to get a matching passenger train to go with it). Control is via DCC, although still have a few locos to convert (the Christmas "Annie", the USAT PA, & LGB railtruck). Rolling stock is a mix, although tending towards 1:20.3 equipment in recent purchases (Accucraft & Bachmann's new Spectrum 1:20.3 cars); older equipment includes some Aristo "Classic" / Delton cars (mostly wood hopper cars or reefers), & some LGB (US-style narrow gauge). May acquire more 1:29 equipment in the future & run "standard gauge" some days, "narrow gauge" others, but do NOT plan to mix the two!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif (1:29 equipment under consideration is more NH prototypes from USAT, an Accucraft-AMS PRR K4s Pacific/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif, maybe Aristo's live-steam mikado).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann made 2 lines of Largescale locos. The big-hauler line is inexpensive and you do get what you pay for in quality. Original 4-6-0's were poor runners, the later Annie version with metal siderods is a much better loco. I was not impressed with the industrial loco, no weight/poor puller of cars but has a great look.
OTOH all my LGB locos run great, pull well for their weight.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They make 2 lines, but seems some crossover in cracked drive gears ha ha!


----------

